# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Dashuria e pare - mosha?

## Ledia Hysa

hello! kam lexuar disa artikuj per dashurine e pare. Jam nje vajze 20 vjecare por me sinqeritetin e nje 13 vjecare. Nuk kam ren kurr ne dashuri edhe ne qofte se do te me kete pelqyer ndonje djale ndonjehere ka qene shum i madh per mua. Nuk e kam provuar kurre ate ndjenjen e dashurise te pare edhe pse dua ta provoj me shume se cdo gje ne bote. Por dua te jem edhe une dashuria e pare per dike sepse ndryshe nuk do te ishte aq e vecante. duke lexuar rreth ksaj teme njerezit sikur e bejn moshen time shum te madhe per kte ndjenje. pavarsisht se jam akoma ne moshen e adoleshences (ajo nuk mbaron deri ne) me duket sikur jam e vetmja qe se kam provuar kete ndjenje. Pyetja ime eshte ne cfare moshe keni rene ne dashuri per here te pare?

----------

2043 (15-07-2016)

----------


## 2043

nuk ka lidhje kur ka rene dikush tjeter ne dashuri per here te pare

Une nuk e mbaj mend fare cila ka qene dashuria e pare, 
Mbaj mend te fundit ende.
Por ti  provoje vet se dashuria nuk behet me lëeksione. 
Asnje dashuri nuk ngjan me tjetren

----------


## skender76

A çna ke prek n'tela ne t'ndjeshmeve....

N'daç besoni e n'daç jo, une kam qene vetem 5 vjeç.
Mbaj mend disa fragmente. Me e bukra ishte se me zinte gjumi duke mendu per te.

----------


## skender76

difekt tuknik

----------


## skender76

Difekt tuknik

----------


## Double-Zero

Ledia, unë mendoj që, askush nuk do të donte në këtë botë të binte në dashuri nëse do të ishte i arsyeshëm, por të gjithë bien sepse ky llojë instikti është pjesë e qenies sonë, nëse unë do të isha si ty, ndoshta do të ndihesha njeriu më i lumtur në botë, sepse nuk do të kisha kurrësesi nevojën e dikujt, por ja që ndryshe nga ti, unë jam e kundërta. Dashuria nuk e njeh moshën, dhe njeriu mund të bjerë në cdo moshë në dashuri.
Nuk mund të them me saktësi kur kam rënë unë në dashuri, por jam i sigurt që është gjëja që më shqetëson më shumë cdo ditë e më shumë, nevoja e një partnere, nëse unë do të kisha problemin tëndë, ndoshta nuk do të shqetësohesha hic për atë fakt, por do më dukesh vetja mbret në një botë ku njerëzit jetojnë instiktivisht, të sugjeroj që mos të kërkosh dashurinë e dikujt por dashurinë e vetvetes, në botën ku ne jetojmë sot, është një keqardhje e madhe, një ves i keq dhe instikt i padobishëm i kësaj qenie. Nëse do të doje një këshillë prej meje do të thoja ; jetoje jetën vetëm për vete, mos i jep askujt dashuri, sepse në fund të fundit dashuria që konceptohet sot, është dashuria që nuk do të ekzistonte kurrë, nëse dëshira për t'u ndjer i tillë do të dëbohesh. Dashuria e vërtetë i ka rrënjët tek rastësia, dhe jo tek kërkesa. Të vetmit njerëz që do të binin në dashuri në shekullin 21, janë njerëzit e mallkuar ndërsa ata që as nuk duan t'a ken atë, janë me fat. Këtë do të thoja unë  :ngerdheshje:

----------

